# Would value your opinion please



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

This is supposed to be a non-gender specific baby blanket I am knitting in Drops Cotton Merino. Love the yarn, it is so soft and silky but am losing confidence in my colour scheme. I find it very hard to put colours together, especially when buying on line and am now wondering if it would be more effective in just 2 colours instead of several. What do you think? Be honest now, I can take it!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hm, I think I actually like it...


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

I love the color combinations and your work looks flawless. Keep on doing what you're doing, it looks great.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it is beautiful as is. Babys like alot of color.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

beanscene said:


> This is supposed to be a non-gender specific baby blanket I am knitting in Drops Cotton Merino. Love the yarn, it is so soft and silky but am losing confidence in my colour scheme. I find it very hard to put colours together, especially when buying on line and am now wondering if it would be more effective in just 2 colours instead of several. What do you think? Be honest now, I can take it!


Lovely.
What about splitting up the colors more? I think I would put one or even two color bands between the yellow and green. The two pastels together seem to give it a softer-feminine look.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

I like it also-the colors are very pretty together! Knit on!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Hm, I think I actually like it...


The next colour will start with the yellow again and continue through the sequence twice more with no purple until the last 18 rows so finishing with the lavender.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I like it ! So nice to see 'baby' things in non tradional colors. Beautiful for either boy or girl.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hm, I think I actually like it...


Me, too. Personally, I think that the old blue for boys and pink for girls is sort of falling by the wayside. People dress their kids as they wish nowadays. 
My DD wore plenty of blue, and it never hurt her any!


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

I like it! I might not have used the gray, but it is bright and cheery!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Could you please share the pattern. 

Thank You
Bobbie


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Try this free random color generator thingy:

http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php

I love your color choices!

In fact, I bookmarked this page for your color combo for me to use in the future.

PS: Your knitting is excellent!!!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Personally, I like random colors, so as you go on, I would mix up the combinations so it didn't look like a pattern. Maybe just me...........
What you've done so far is just beautiful, your choices are great!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't put the yellow and green together in the middle of the blue shades, but that's just me. If you're not sure you could always have a look at one of those colour wheel things -don't have a link to hand I'm afraid, but I'm sure someone will be able to point you in the right direction.
Just showed it to my daughter and she likes it just the way it is!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I like the colors together.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It looks beautiful as is but I also may not have used the gray---maybe a little more lavender. Love it as it is though!!!


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

beanscene said:


> This is supposed to be a non-gender specific baby blanket I am knitting in Drops Cotton Merino. Love the yarn, it is so soft and silky but am losing confidence in my colour scheme. I find it very hard to put colours together, especially when buying on line and am now wondering if it would be more effective in just 2 colours instead of several. What do you think? Be honest now, I can take it!


Sorry to say I can't put colors together. Your selection looks beautiful to me.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

The colors are great together. I would not change anything. By the way its beautiful.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I like the non traditional colours. I looked at it to see what I thought of your idea with two colours. I found I liked every single stripe with the colour you had used next to it!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I like it. It's different and won't later be thought "babyish" by the child.


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I also like it. And I agree, your knitting is lovely. I tried the stripe generator Mopgenorth posted and found it very interesting. For fun, you might put your colors in there and see what it comes up with. I was surprised at how it arranged 5 colors I was thinking of using together for an afghan.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I like it a lot. And your knitting is just beautiful.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

The colours you've chosen are great. I would also put one of the darker colours between the yellow and the green. These colours are definitely keepers. It is something the child can use even when a bit older as it isn't made of "baby" colours. Your knitting is also great......very even tension!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I like the colors too. Excellent pattern and such beautiful stitches.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I think the colours are great and work really well.
Your work is beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think its lovely. I like your color selections and your knitting is flawless. I think you should keep going. I was one of those people who didn't like gender specific for babies either. My son and DIL are the same way. I would have loved to get a blanket like yours and I'm sure my DIL would too!! I may have to make one!!!


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Try this free random color generator thingy:
> 
> http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php
> 
> Oh thank you so much for this link - just what I need to use some stash


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Byrdgal said:


> It looks beautiful as is but I also may not have used the gray---maybe a little more lavender. Love it as it is though!!!


I agree. Don't really like the black/grey. I am not bothered by the green/yellow. When the colors repeat, the yellow will be against the blue. Why aren't you repeating the lavender until the end? I wonder how it would look if the grey/black was a couple of rows between each color. A very narrow stripe that would divide the light colors others didn't like.


----------



## Wendy2Pederson (Dec 7, 2012)

I say knitt on beanscene. It is beautiful the way it is. Any baby would be very fortunate to receive it! :thumbup:


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the color generator link.


mopgenorth said:


> Try this free random color generator thingy:
> 
> http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

beanscene said:


> The next colour will start with the yellow again and continue through the sequence twice more with no purple until the last 18 rows so finishing with the lavender.


Like a border at the top and bottom?
I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE what you are doing. Keep going. It will be fantastic.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Lovely!!!

Jenny x


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Like a border at the top and bottom?
> I think it's a good idea.


Yes, lavender on top and bottom only not included in the sequence.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you all so much you have indeed given me the confidence to go on.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

kelloggb said:


> Could you please share the pattern.
> 
> Thank You
> Bobbie


Pattern
Chevron Baby Blanket by Espace Tricot
You can find it on Ravelry. Let me know what colours you use?!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Try this free random color generator thingy:
> 
> http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php
> 
> ...


Oh this is fantastic - makes my colour combo look disgusting tho!! Will have some fun with it when I am not also trying to cook dinner! Thank you very much, I'm flattered and will look forward to seeing your version.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I like it.
Designer1234 is doing a color workshop on Saturday morning. 
Do a "user list" search above and you will find her post.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't like it ..... I LOVE it! I don't know why you think you can't pick colors. It's terrific!

I just saved the pattern from Ravelry and copied your photo because I like the color scheme better than the one that came with the pattern. Thanks!!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

The colours are good. I'd vary the thickness of the bands


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I like it, and the colors. Pattern or random, either way!


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Try this free random color generator thingy:
> 
> http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this link! I am horrible about knowing what different colors will look like. That is why I love this site! You were helping her and helped me on accident!

:-D


----------



## sumagoo (Mar 10, 2014)

I think it is very lovely! I would not change a thing!


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Looked at the picture before reading your post. Was impressed with the unusual, original color combination and how well they work. Very nice! Thought how I could never come up with these. Then read your post. Clearly you ARE good at combining colors. Think you just need a shot of confidence. You should get it with all the endorsements here. Like your plan for the rest of the sequence, too. I was wondering about putting the purple next to the blue, but clearly you are more able to think outside the box. Looks lovely


----------



## MrsMillar (Jun 4, 2014)

I love it! Nice to put some vibrant colours with babies! And your knitting is flawless!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like the way it looks. I enjoy mixing colors though so I might be a bit partial to all the colors!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I would do only 2 colours, either the yellow and green or the grey and blue, maybe with a white stripe in between, I would leave the violet out.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Honestly....I WOULDN'T CHANGE A THING. The colors you have chosen are very attractive and appealing. Your knitting is flawless. Carry on!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I also like the colors together.


----------



## Milda (May 19, 2012)

Love the colours! Think it would work for either gender. Beautiful work.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW what perfect stitches !!
And I love the color scheme you have selected. don't change a thing,


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Colors go great together, beautiful knitting.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I love it... and I know my youngest sister and sil both well enough to say that they'd both use it for their kiddos.. and they are both 26.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Nonicita said:


> I love the color combinations and your work looks flawless. Keep on doing what you're doing, it looks great.


Ditto... Ditto... especially the flawless bit.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think your colours look beautiful together,along with the pattern you are knitting.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

I think it's lovely. I'm so tired of seeing baby things in pastel colours. I think they should be bright and happy.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the color combination and when completed it will look just fine with the color sequences.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love your colors and your work is lovely. Can't wait to see it all done. Keep going.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

beanscene said:


> This is supposed to be a non-gender specific baby blanket I am knitting in Drops Cotton Merino. Love the yarn, it is so soft and silky but am losing confidence in my colour scheme. I find it very hard to put colours together, especially when buying on line and am now wondering if it would be more effective in just 2 colours instead of several. What do you think? Be honest now, I can take it!


I love it! The collors are very beautiful


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Pattern
> Chevron Baby Blanket by Espace Tricot
> You can find it on Ravelry. Let me know what colours you use?!


Thanks for the pattern. I like your choice of colors. I'm TERRIBLE at choosing them.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the colors the way they are. It is a very nice afghan.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the non traditional colors for baby blankets. It seems to me that more moms are requesting colors in addition to pink and blue.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

It looks pretty cool to me. It doesn't look too masculine or feminine, and it does look more like a kid's blanket.


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

Have you considered putting it purl side out. Often in this type of pattern purl side looks better because the join between the stripes is broken so the ripples have more flow.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I think you made some great choices and the color changes make for an eye-catching blanket.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Normally, I would not have chosen those colors, but I like it and probably will choose them in the future. Keep knitting.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks nice to me.


----------



## francesanna (Mar 12, 2014)

The colors are great, go on.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

lilpig said:


> I like it! I might not have used the gray, but it is bright and cheery!


I agree.


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

Love what you have chosen ... gender neutral and a bit out of the ordinary. The colors look fabulous together.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like the colors you chose. It's very modern; I like modern. I also like how you blended them... it's a very effective and eye-pleasing combination. I would continue with the scheme that you've already created... Lilac, yellow, green, charcoal and teal. I'd keep repeating this combo. 

You said, "I find it very hard to put colours together." I disagree... you combined the lilac and yellow beautifully as contrasting colors, per the color wheel... then yellow and green are complimentary.. so are the teal(blue) and lilac. White and black can fit anywhere... Charcoal is a form of black.. so it fits fine just where you placed it. 

Please be sure to post a photo when it's completed. Keep up the good work!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

You're doing a wonderful job. Keep up the the good work. I wouldn't change a thing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Quilters have a fun project when picking colors.They put all their 
squares/circles or whatever shaped scraps in a bag.Then they pick one scrap( without looking ) and sew it into the quilt.The color combinations are really cool and crazy at times. I know you wouldn't want to do this with your blanket, but what you have is great and I wouldn't change it.I wouldn't think too long on making a decision because what you have is working out nicely. Keep the black/dark colors because the blanket will make a nice little throw when the baby gets older.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I like it, and think it will get better the more you incorporate that turquoise and it gets longer.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

My eye was first drawn to the yellow and green, I love them together. I have some and will use them together in the future on something. Thanks for the idea. rest of your colors are great. Knit on.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the colors are wonderful and work well together. You are doing a fabulous job. Keep going!! ;-) ;-)


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Try this free random color generator thingy:
> 
> http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for this link!


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

I like it


----------



## Hoppe (Mar 17, 2014)

I love the colors, I get very tired of the traditional baby colors.........


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Like it also.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I like it. Your knitting is perfect. Colors look great.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not much good at putting different colours together either, but I quite like what you have done so far


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Often you will find that things look a lot better when 2 or 3 repeats have been done. I also find that new young moms prefer different colours than baby pastels so I think your new mom will love it.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

So far, I think it looks good.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

Love it just the way it is.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

They are just the right colours.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with kitten again! 
Your choices & pattern is spot on! Go for it!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I haven't read all the responses so forgive me if this was mentioned, but I had two immediate reactions. I love the colors together and because of the number and unrelated colors together, agree with the decision to make each repeat the same size. And, to be practical, whether this is a gift or for your own use, it will be much easier to decorate the entire nursery by picking any one or two of those colors and repeating throughout. This would be a real focal point to the scheme, and definitely a heirloom.
I vote for continuing in design you have started.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I think you are a natural when it comes to combining colors. The color values (saturation) work well and the grey breaks it all up and gives the eye a place to "rest". I love the pattern. The edging is fantastic.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I like it. Your knitting is perfect.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the colors. Who says baby blankets have to be pink or blue or white? Your choice is beautiful.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it is just beautiful!!! Keep it up!


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it is happy and that your work is wonderful


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

I like the purple, yellow, green sequence. The one I think looks out of place is the blue you are putting in now. Just my opinion.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I like it , as is. I use lots of non-pastel colors for baby 
blankets. Made a teddy bear motif once in a very soft cocoa brown, others red and white, etc. Babies respond to bright colors. Go with what you're doing...that's my vote. Maggie


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it is gorgeous as is


----------



## Still Clicking (May 24, 2014)

The colors are good except for the blue. I would just knit with only the other colors. Looks great!!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Try this free random color generator thingy:
> 
> http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php
> 
> ...


first of all i think the colours are charming and this blanket will be lovely for any baby girl boy or other.... 
secondly i looooove this link... thank you


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Don't change a thing. I really like the colors you have.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
I like it as it is!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I love vivid colors for babies -- your blanket is beautiful, and does work for either boy or girl.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I like it also, these days, colours for gender are so different from when we were small, now men wear pink and yellow

Sheila


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I like it .I find it hard putting colours together


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful combination of colors. Light, dark and medium values are very effective. Very non gender specific yet perfect for baby. Don't change it.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I love these colors together -- funky and cute. Maybe not the yellow and green adjacent next time. And I myself would not feel compelled to repeat the exact sequence. The wildness of the colors is controlled by the skill and exactitude of the knitting itself. And yes, I too, would love to have the pattern.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pattern
Chevron Baby Blanket by Espace Tricot
You can find it on Ravelry.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I really like the richness of all of those colours together. I think it's lovely.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the color scheme.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I really love the colours! But....I know some would not want the blue in the blanket if it was a girl, then again, others would not care. It would still be lovely without the blue.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I like it just the way it is..Beautiful knitting..


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

I think it works. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it looks very nice!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I like it too. Continue on, it will look great.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I like it! Bright and Happy.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I think what you've done is very nice, and it's great stimulation for those very young eyes! Keep knitting!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The colors are pretty they way they are. There are so many different combinations that you can go crazy trying to pick a perfect one. And there is no perfect answer. I love the colors you've chosen and the way they are.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I really like it. I like nontraditional baby things. And they usually look good with the baby.


----------



## Pra311 (May 29, 2013)

I love how unusual and special it is!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I learned that my DILs had preferences and it didn't much matter what I thought. Not a surprise as I'm twice their age and my oldest gdaughter is 17


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I learned that my DILs had preferences and it didn't much matter what I thought. Not a surprise as I'm twice their age and my oldest gdaughter is 17


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I meant to add, I love your impeccable knitting and your colors.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I love it. The colors are beautiful together. Keep at it.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the colors and in the order you have them. Would not change a thing and I get the keeping in order thing since that's what I would do too. I like the gray and think it works well with the others


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I like all the color! I think a lot of baby things end up in pastels and have an overall washed out look when together. This will bring soome brightness into the room.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

T%hat's how my eye saw the blanket too. The softened but bright colors and then the grey..... The rest looks perfect, the knitting even and a nice weight, its only about what 12 rows back? Save the grey for socks for yourself. Joan 8060


lilpig said:



> I like it! I might not have used the gray, but it is bright and cheery!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

dachsmom said:


> I like the colors and in the order you have them. Would not change a thing and I get the keeping in order thing since that's what I would do too. I like the gray and think it works well with the others


I agree! The grey really pulls it together for me - a nice quiet note amongst all of the colors. And yes, I agree with earlier posts, your knitting is beautiful!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

It is beautiful. I suggest to continue with the color pattern.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Love it...lots of colour is great for baby blankets.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I learned to kind od squint and look at the colors...if one stands out....it may not belong.
I squinted at your colors...my old eyes liked them!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Love colors, might have separated green and yellow with gray. Your knitting is excellent, mine should look so terrific, knit on!!!!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

It is beautiful. The baby's mother will love it.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

I think it's terrific! Keep going! Lucky baby!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

The colors are nice. I would put the green next to the purple. The blue where the yellow is.


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

I like all of the colors, together except the gray. I think is has a good color "flow" and feeling to it until you get to the gray strip--just my honest opinion. The yarn looks very soft and yummy!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I think it looks wonderful!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Love the colours, just carry on. :thumbup:


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I really like the choices. Very pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nonicita said:


> I love the color combinations and your work looks flawless. Keep on doing what you're doing, it looks great.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Keep going. Your colors are very "today". Mom's will love it.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

luv!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

all I can say is ... I know where your coming from but! every item I gravitate to had lots of color in it! and for babies they love color! a blanket like this will be treasured for many years!...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I absolutely love it, and your plan of beginning and ending with the lavender


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely colors. They all go together with almost a rainbow look. Myself, I would have used the grey as a divider between the color repeats (yellow, green, blue, just as they are in a rainbow.)


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Try this free random color generator thingy:
> 
> http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php
> 
> ...


Thanks for the awesome site and I totally agree with your remark for beanscene's blanket colors. Love original design/color in baby blankets! Knit it with confidence!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

If I were you I would google "color wheel" and go from there. I did look up the Biscuits and Jam site and that was also very good.
There is a method to combining colors and both of these sites will help.


----------



## BoBo (Dec 7, 2011)

Keep up the good work. It is really beautiful.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I love this pattern and your knitting is beautiful. The colors are great. It's fun to try different colors. Another idea for the striping is to work the colors as you have them to a middle color and then reverse the colors so the colors are the same from each edge to a middle color. I don't know if I'm explaining this very well.


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Very pretty.........love the colors you chose!


----------



## grandmahegyi (Jul 28, 2011)

I love those colors together!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Just think - it can be used (as a throw or whatever) long after the baby days are gone. Keep it as it is. Lovely!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

I like it but if you are sure try add a fifth color. :idea:


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I like it just the way it is. It's modern, it's bright, and it will thrill any child.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I like the color combination. Cheery looking to me. The baby will love it.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

I love it and the colours are perfect boy or girl!!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Love it as is! I was not a gray fan until a friend of ours asked her baby girl's things to be knit in gray and turquoise. Maybe it is my age but I was surprised those colors for a girl, turned out to be very nice when done. Can't wait to see the finished results.


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Like it color and work


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Personally I love your color combination. I love the rainbow effect.


----------



## Tokyoal (Mar 19, 2014)

I have TONS of pink, blue and white baby yarn to make as gifts for assorted babies in my life. I am SURE I am out of touch after seeing pictures of baby nurseries. I'm going to donate all my yarn and start again with orange, green, purple and other NEW baby colors. Oh well.


----------



## Kristiethom (Mar 4, 2013)

I link it and with using the purple at both ends only sounds like a good combination


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Keep going, you are doing just fine with the colors. I like it.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I love it. You did great!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I love the color combinations. Just because it's not like the afghans we see in stores, doesn't mean it's not beautiful, just original. It is certainly non gender specific. Keep on going!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

I love it!!!!


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

It's great just like it is! Knit on! 
I just finished Ava Tunic on Ravelry and its a chevron pattern. I don't like the look of my increases as much as I do your pattern. I did the centered double increase that the designer suggested but I like the one you used better. Which increase did you use? It's so nice and even. Thanks!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

lovely, keep it as it is and proud of your work


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Can you share your pattern? There are more than 11 pages here so perhaps you have but it's too much to scan.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

I like it.. So many Moms are turning away from the traditional colors, I enjoy the two pastels framed with the bolder colors, knit on I say!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

watsie said:


> I think it is beautiful as is. Babys like alot of color.


I agree, the colors are beautiful!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i like the colors!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love the colors you chose. It's beautiful ! :thumbup:


----------



## TheresaH (May 6, 2014)

I think it's beautiful. Little kids don't know the rules about what colors go together. They just know that it's really pretty and all mine.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm truly overwhelmed with all your fantastic support and compliments. Thank you all for taking the trouble to respond and give me such an enormous confidence boost. The colleague I'm knitting it for is a wonderfully quirky mum to be who loves what she calls noisy colours (loud to the rest of us I guess!), so if her reaction is half as good as you lot I will be well pleased!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Can you share your pattern? There are more than 11 pages here so perhaps you have but it's too much to scan.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-baby-blanket-2


----------



## fkirschten (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm really loving all the colors. This won't be just a "baby" blanket but one that will stay with the child for years to come. What is your pattern? :thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Try varying the width of your color bands. That will create more variety and visual interest.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I like your color combo very much for the baby blanket!
Your work is perfect!
Carry on! ; D


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

fkirschten said:


> I'm really loving all the colors. This won't be just a "baby" blanket but one that will stay with the child for years to come. What is your pattern? :thumbup:


Thank you. See the post above yours for link to pattern. Have finally managed to post a link. It must be all these wonderful compliments coming my way!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I like it just the way it is.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I think your color scheme loks great! Very refreshing change from standard pastel, or even primary colors typically used for babies. And, your knitting is great--such nice even stitches!

Mopgenorth, thank you for the random stripe generator link. I usually have trouble with varying the width of the stripes for a more interesting layout andmthis will be extremely helpful!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am loving it. I would not have picked those colors, but I like how your are combining them. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Sampymom said:


> It's great just like it is! Knit on!
> I just finished Ava Tunic on Ravelry and its a chevron pattern. I don't like the look of my increases as much as I do your pattern. I did the centered double increase that the designer suggested but I like the one you used better. Which increase did you use? It's so nice and even. Thanks!


My pattern uses only decreases. Ssk at beginning of row and K2tog at end. Then the pattern repeat is k1, yo, k10, slip 2, k1, pass 2 slipped sts over, K10, yo. So easy but effective. I have posted a link to the pattern on page 12 of these posts. Overwhelmed by the amazing response. Thank you.


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it would be stunning and less gender suggestive with purple-yellow-blue-green sequence, nice work and lovely color selection,


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

It is very pretty just the way it is. Good job!!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it's very pretty as it is.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I like the colors that you're using in the order that you're knitting them! Carry on!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

What great stitching, Beanscene!
The yellow next to the Lavender is perfect as they are complements.
Is that really gray next to the green, as so many are calling it, or a purple which happen to photograph as gray? If purple, then followed by the blue should work, but if a dark gray, don't tend to go together in my opinion. 
But as more rows are added maybe it will work out. 
Love how you attached the counter to the work! What a smart move. So convenient.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love your colors


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

It's perfect...I wouldn't change a thing...Nice work!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

beanscene said:


> This is supposed to be a non-gender specific baby blanket I am knitting in Drops Cotton Merino. Love the yarn, it is so soft and silky but am losing confidence in my colour scheme. I find it very hard to put colours together, especially when buying on line and am now wondering if it would be more effective in just 2 colours instead of several. What do you think? Be honest now, I can take it!


I love it even more on second look---do you DARE use RED, too?


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

What a fun combination. I love it, and if I love it, any child would love it. Bright and happy. Please continue with it.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

It lovely - continue with what you are doing. I often do striped afghans and love the endless possibilities. Your knitting is perfect.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I like it! I think babies like color. It starts strong and
As you repeat the colors it will be beautiful. I also like the zig zag stitch.
Ellen


----------



## Janniep (Jul 20, 2013)

Keep knitting love the color combinations
It's beautiful


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I think your blanket is beautiful.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I like your color choices.

Hazel


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Love the colors. Keep on going.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think it's lovely!


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

In my opinion, I would not use the pink and turquoise. The yellow, green and brown go together very well. I don't know what others think but that's what I would do. 
I've always been told that it's better to have uneven numbers (3 colors) even in flower arrangements. Please post again after you make whatever choice you decide.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

looks just great.any baby would be pleased to be wrapped in it .from birth to eighty


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

beanscene said:


> My pattern uses only decreases. Ssk at beginning of row and K2tog at end. Then the pattern repeat is k1, yo, k10, slip 2, k1, pass 2 slipped sts over, K10, yo. So easy but effective. I have posted a link to the pattern on page 12 of these posts. Overwhelmed by the amazing response. Thank you.


Thank you so much! I'm glad to get the link to the pattern. The yo are your increases and I think maybe purling thru the back loop is what closes up the hole somewhat and makes it so neat and straight. Whatever it is - I love it! Thanks!!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Fabulous! You ARE GOOD with color. jude


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

To my eye it is perfect.....


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

pickyknitter65 said:


> In my opinion, I would not use the pink and turquoise. The yellow, green and brown go together very well. I don't know what others think but that's what I would do.
> I've always been told that it's better to have uneven numbers (3 colors) even in flower arrangements. Please post again after you make whatever choice you decide.


There is no pink or brown. Purple but only at the top and bottom. Repeating colour sequence of yellow, green, grey, turquoise so far and having had so many compliments and positive comments I am going to stick with this......thank you very much for your input.


----------



## Connie-Jean (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, it is just lovely. Babies will love it as they all love bright colours and the feel of softness. Dont change a thing.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the color combination. Your knitting is beautiful, stitches are very even. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

You might want to consider, after the blue, going reverse on your color to make the color "pattern" more important than the "colors." Lavender, yellow, green, grey, blue, grey, green, yellow, lavender, yellow, green, grey, blue, grey, green yellow.....


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

leave it as it is . it's great. lovely work, just carry on


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks good to me I say keep knitting.


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

I love it,the colours are beautiful,you keep going it will look stunning finished,


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the purple yellow and green together and repeat since its for a baby.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

I like the first 3 colors best.


----------



## rebeccajoyceknits (May 19, 2014)

I really like the colours as is. It looks great too!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Its beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I like it ! So nice to see 'baby' things in non tradional colors. Beautiful for either boy or girl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like it, and lot of colors is supposed to be good for babies.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

I've never been terribly crazy about yellow, but that's just me. Otherwise, this is awesome, your knitting is flawless, and I, too, would love to have the pattern! Knit on!!!


----------



## Pit Bull Mom (Jun 15, 2013)

I think it is beautiful as is and your work is lovely. Would not change a thing !


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I like the color combination. I also like the pattern, is it a chevron? Your knitting is beautiful. I think the Moms now are using a lot of colors compared to what we used to use. Do what you feel is right for you. You are doing a great job.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

beanscene said:


> The next colour will start with the yellow again and continue through the sequence twice more with no purple until the last 18 rows so finishing with the lavender.


I think that will be perfect. I also like the colours.


----------



## ktluvsdogs (Jan 8, 2013)

Love your colors and the pattern! What is the pattern? Thanks.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Personally I like the colors Good Work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

It looks great! Don't change a thing!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i am not good with colors,but what you are doing looks good to me.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the colors and it is definitely non-gender. Knitting is very neat.


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

My daughter in law is having a baby girl!!! She wants lots of bright colors with very little pink.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Personally, I love it the way it is - using the colors you are using in the middle and then ending with the purple - it is a designer afghan - whoever gets this lovely afghan will get a real treasure


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> Lovely.
> What about splitting up the colors more? I think I would put one or even two color bands between the yellow and green. The two pastels together seem to give it a softer-feminine look.


.....and the two darker colors together give it a more masculine look......

so I would say you are on the exact right track for a gender neutral blanket ! I really like it !!!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

mopgenorth--I'd forgotten about that color generator--thanks!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Love it. Go with what makes you happy and I think your choice is pretty darn good.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I like your choices; as said before, gender friendly. I like it just the way it is; just my opinion!

Donna K


----------



## matarrese (Feb 16, 2013)

I think I would probably put the dark grey or even black in a very skinny stripe between the lighter colors. Just my opinion, it is pretty as is.


----------



## miatamama (Sep 12, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## mgr (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a lovely blanket, made with love and I'm sure the recipient will cherish it. Continue on ... Just my humble opinion.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

its really really nice what about just using the 1st 3 colors so it is nice and bright?


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Great knitting, super colour choices. Please post piccies when finished.
Hannet


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks lovely with your colour choices,I would myself leave out the grey but that's only me,please show us when it is finished as I'm sure it will look awesome.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

I like it. Keep going!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I love the colors!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It is lovely, your work is so even and nice, and the colors are very nice. It looks like something a child would continue to enjoy when s/he is no longer a baby, whereas a pastel might be put away at age 4 or 5 or so.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I like it a lot! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

cathbeasle said:


> I like the purple, yellow, green sequence. The one I think looks out of place is the blue you are putting in now. Just my opinion.


I agree. Your knitting is gorgeous, as are the other colors in the combination.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

Love the colours maybe your next colour could be a cream but it looks fantastic the way it is

Happy Knitting
:thumbup:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I like it. I don't like traditonal colors on baby blanket. I always take skeins and put them next to each other and keep changing position till I like the effect.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I love the different colors...and your color combo is spot on..


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it's very nice! Keep it the way it is. You're doing a great job!


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I like this very much. I will say that I was surprised that I liked it because I am very traditional, but I like the colors that you chose--they make the blanket look bright and happy. Please continue on as you are now. Thanks for posting the link to the pattern.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

janetj54 said:


> The colors are great together. I would not change anything. By the way its beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I like what you have done so far. I like colorful things, especially for a baby so I think you are on the right track.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

beanscene said:


> This is supposed to be a non-gender specific baby blanket I am knitting in Drops Cotton Merino. Love the yarn, it is so soft and silky but am losing confidence in my colour scheme. I find it very hard to put colours together, especially when buying on line and am now wondering if it would be more effective in just 2 colours instead of several. What do you think? Be honest now, I can take it!


It's different, but honestly, I would have stayed with just pastels; however, the knitting is awesome. You are so brave to knit a big item with small stitches. Awesome!


----------



## lwright (May 6, 2014)

Patty Sutter said:


> Lovely.
> What about splitting up the colors more? I think I would put one or even two color bands between the yellow and green. The two pastels together seem to give it a softer-feminine look.


I agree. I think if you split the two colors of yellow and green with the other colors, it would look more neutral for boy or girl.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

bjstatha said:


> It's different, but honestly, I would have stayed with just pastels; however, the knitting is awesome. You are so brave to knit a big item with small stitches. Awesome!


bjstatha, I love your avatar.  :thumbup:


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I love it, this pattern is on my to do list somewhere, I'm very pleased to see yours, mine will be for a girl and I was thinking about a two colour repeat but after seeing how nice yours is I think I'll go for more colours, of course I could always do more than one


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

I like it very much. Babies like color. Your work is lovely.


----------



## informpro (Mar 2, 2013)

I like it - shows thinking outside the box!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I like your color choices and your knitting is very pretty!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

For myself, I don't need five colors.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I like just what you are doing, keep going. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Keep going, your colours are beautiful together.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like it just as it is.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it will be very pretty. I probably would have pit the blue next to the green, then the grey , and start again with the lavender. It does look very gender beutral to me, but if anything would "genderfy" it, I would say the grey is leaning toward the masculine. The blue is wonderful because it tends toward the turquoise, which is not a gender-specific color. Just my opinion on gender and colors. Just think how many guys wear what used to be considered feminine.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

I like what you are doing. Keep going


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love the colours together. Sometimes when I knit something in different colours I find I dont like it, but it helps to get others opinions on what they think. Keep it please I really, really love it

Di


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

dribla said:


> I love the colours together. Sometimes when I knit something in different colours I find I dont like it, but it helps to get others opinions on what they think. Keep it please I really, really love it
> 
> Di


Thank you! I'm not good at visualising a finished result so as you say it is good to get others input. Everyone has been so complimentary and encouraging so I am indeed going to continue with the colours as they are.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Good I'm so very glad. 

Di


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Lovely work but I would not use the blues (blue or navy) - just stick to the spring colors (lilacs, yellows, light greens -- just my opinion!


----------



## ikindaknit (Jun 27, 2013)

Keep going :thumbup:


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Great colors. A boy could wear grey or blue trousers/shorts, and a girl could wear all the colors. I've been trying to figure out which colors to choose for the boy or girl items. Now I know I can do this.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I really like the colours you've chosen


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I would love to see it finished.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Try this free random color generator thingy:
> 
> http://www.biscuitsandjam.com/stripe_maker.php
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! It works very well!


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

It looks good as it is, although I too would leave out the grey, I do like pastels on baby things


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Personally I should leave out the turquoise altogether,or substitute it with a muted rusty colour.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

beanscene said:


> This is supposed to be a non-gender specific baby blanket I am knitting in Drops Cotton Merino. Love the yarn, it is so soft and silky but am losing confidence in my colour scheme. I find it very hard to put colours together, especially when buying on line and am now wondering if it would be more effective in just 2 colours instead of several. What do you think? Be honest now, I can take it!


I like what you have done but agree with patty sutter split the darker colours and put a light colour there, I wouldn't use anymore colours though, just continue with the ones you have already.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I so love this patt. and the colors are just fab. I may in the near future try this exactly as you have done yours .


----------



## Yarnstormer (Feb 14, 2013)

I wouldn't change a thing. The colors lovely. I would finish this blue and start with the lilac again and repeat the colors you used in order. your knitting is very nice (perfect is the word) . Keep it up.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

I like it. Should come out fine.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

I love it--keep at it! I think the colors you have go together very well.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

beanscene said:


> This is supposed to be a non-gender specific baby blanket I am knitting in Drops Cotton Merino. Love the yarn, it is so soft and silky but am losing confidence in my colour scheme. I find it very hard to put colours together, especially when buying on line and am now wondering if it would be more effective in just 2 colours instead of several. What do you think? Be honest now, I can take it!


I like your colour choices stick with it. It is so lovely to see non traditional colours, the traditional baby pastels can look rather washed out. Your choices are great and You do lovely even work. :thumbup:


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

beanscene said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-baby-blanket-2


Thank you very much. I found several by this member to try.


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the colors and am happy to see non-traditional colors for babies. Knit on. :-D


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the colors even though they are not traditional baby colors. The first 3 colors seem to work better together in that they create an up and down movement which is stopped unfortunately by the black or is it a charcoal grey?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I cannot tell about the blue. Also I would like to see it photographed on a light back ground instead of the black seat of a chair.


----------



## Melindaz (Jan 17, 2012)

Love It !


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

The colours work well. I like them. The blue stops it from being too dull, and the other colours blend in well with each other. Two might be nice too, but I like this combination very much.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I think the colours blend beautifully. You have made a good choice in the colour sequence, you don't need any colour wheel you have done very well. I have had to use colours making my blanket and mix and match and make it work. It is not how we like the colour scheme it is entirely up to you. I like it anyway.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Babies love color. I like the combination and it will look nice in the childs room for a long time.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Keep going, it is lovely and as you say, non gender specific.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

beanscene, I'm liking the colors. Just right. And, it will be a tutorial, asking baby "What color is this?"


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok so it's done - well still the ends to sew in and maybe a little light blocking. So grateful to everyone for all the encouragement and kind comments.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Any chance you might share the pattern? It is beautiful.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

ics said:


> Any chance you might share the pattern? It is beautiful.


Thank you. Link below.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/espace-tricot
Hope this link works...


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think it's a beautiful blanket and I love the colors you used.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

This is really beautiful!! Would love to have the pattern


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

sanditoes48 said:


> This is really beautiful!! Would love to have the pattern


http://www.ravelry.com/designers/espace-tricot

Thank you. It's a free pattern too!


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

beanscene said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/espace-tricot
> 
> Thank you. It's a free pattern too!


Thanks for the link. Now aren't you glad you chose the colors you did?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

sanditoes48 said:


> Thanks for the link. Now aren't you glad you chose the colors you did?


Ha, ha yes! I think so. Want to do a grown up one next .....


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You've done a great job, love it and have printed the pattern for myself.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

beanscene said:


> Ha, ha yes! I think so. Want to do a grown up one next .....


so...what colors would be "grown up" colors beanscene??


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

sanditoes48 said:


> so...what colors would be "grown up" colors beanscene??


Well if it was for me, probably pinks, purples, cream, light grey ....... I love pink and grey at the moment!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

mavisb said:


> You've done a great job, love it and have printed the pattern for myself.


Thank you.
I suggest lifelines and stitch markers! I did quite a bit of frogging due to missed yarn overs but that said it's an easy pattern repeat to memorise. The Drops Cotton Merino I used was lovely to work with and very soft and silky. Look forward to seeing what colours you choose.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful colors and so well done. I have seen kits like this done over the years but this is by far the nicest.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Just as it is--beautiful colors!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

It's adorable. Keep doing the colors. The pants worn with this can be interchanged with the colors.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I think the colors are wonderful together. I am sure the recipient will too.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

It's lovely. Keep up the good knitting!


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I also like it as it is. I like colors (even when they don't match, I don't care much as long as I like the colors). I think you should just go with it and finish it.


----------



## Still Clicking (May 24, 2014)

Very, very nice. The gray and blue is a bit strong. The first 3 colors would be enough for a new baby. Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Juden99 said:


> mopgenorth said:
> 
> 
> > Try this free random color generator thingy:
> ...


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Irene P said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I tried it and like it very much. It simplifies choosing colors. (I also like your ID Photo!) Enjoy what you knit!!


Thank you. The photo is of my son as a volunteer at the the Commonwealth Games, posing with the mascot! Enjoy your knitting too!


----------

